# fully adjustable rear sights for Beretta 92FS



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

Are there any companies/vendors (other than Beretta or Precision Sales International) that make a fully adjustable rear sight for the Beretta 92FS ?

Thanks.


----------

